# my other hobby



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

so i'm building up this car - so you know, there's only 800 imported in '91, and far few exist to-date.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2470822


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i read this in the other thread. i wasnt aware that isuzu built such a car. it seems to me since it was an awd drivetrain this might have been a good challenger for the early subies and audi quatros in ralley times.


----------

